# Thank you!



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Good morning,:suprise: 
I know this is automated birthday greeting but it made my day to have an email wishing me Happy Birthday from Chef Talk.I know I'm older thank many of you but I'm still enjoying life.Thanks;love it here.
Rita :smiles:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

We are happy to have you. Happy birthday.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a wonderful year, Rita!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

That's very nice that it made your day. Have a great time and here's to many more!:beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rita,
Don't let the type fool ya. Some of us here are old as the hills. It keeps me going to.
Happy Birthday Rita
It's nice to know you're around,
Panini


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Rita,
I just wanted to post this to you. I know how you may feel. I judged a local contest here and it was like the younger chefs were speaking a different language. I felt so old! If you have the time click the link and go to contest and then to judges. Some of these Pastry Chefs are very accomplished. I was honored to be asked but felt a little out of place. Although I did get a call about doing more videos for some company:lol: Really. I'm the old the old one with the grey hair 
http://www.dallasnews.com/s/dws/spe/2006/cookiecontest/
pan


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Panini, you have a classic look. I can imagine they'll want you for lots of videos. Funnily enough, you look exactly like what I expected from your posts. Not a usual occurrence.

Happy birthday, Rita! (not automated  )


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Thank you Panini for the video;sounds like fun and you look great!!!!
Rita


----------



## fabiang (Dec 8, 2006)

Happy birthday


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

At last! A face and a voice to attach to a good CT friend! Maybe someday we'll meet in person. I'd better brush up on my cookie decorating skills.


----------

